# هل تقبل الزواج بفتاة تعرضت للاغتصاب ؟



## الرائحة الذكية (8 يونيو 2006)

*هل تقبل الزواج بفتاة تعرضت للاغتصاب ؟*

*هذا السؤال موجه للشباب ..وأرجو المشاركة من الجميع ...*

*هل توافق على الارتباط والزواج بفتاة تعرضت للاغتصاب؟*

اريد ان نناقش سويا :

*1)) ما هى نظرتك للفتاة المغتصبة ؟*

*2)) هل تراها ضحية لاشخاص معدومى الضمير؟*

*3)) هل ترى ان القضاء يعطى عقوبة عادلة بشأن هذا ؟*

*4)) هل توافق على الارتباط بها؟*

*5)) واذا وافقت ..فما هى دوافعك؟*

*6)) واذا لم توافق .. فما هى اسبابك ؟*

*ارجو المشاركة من الجميع وابداء الآراء...*

*شكرا لكم*​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2006)

- هو الموضوع صعب اننا نخوض فيه بسهولة لانه بحسه مليان اشواك بس ها احاول ارد علي قد ما اقدر 



> 1)) ما هى نظرتك للفتاة المغتصبة ؟



فيه نظرتين الصراحة وبيبقوا سهلين التعرف عليهم

1- انها تكون بنت مش محترمة وملابسها وتصرفاتها بتعكس ذلك كده يبقي تستاهل الاغتصاب ولا حتي اشعر بالشفقة تجاهها 

2- بنت كويسة بس غصب عنها ودي النوعية اللي اتمني لو اعدموا المغتصب في ميدان عام كما يحدث في بعض البلاد لانه بيدمرها تقريبا ويحرق كل رموز البراءة والنقاء بداخلها



> 2)) هل تراها ضحية لاشخاص معدومى الضمير؟



- في الغالب ايوه طبعا دي ناس مش عندها ضمير ولا قلب ولا مشاعر من الاخر حيونات سوري في استعمال التشبيه ( اصلي ممكن الحيوانات تزعل )



> 3)) هل ترى ان القضاء يعطى عقوبة عادلة بشأن هذا ؟



- الاعدام للشخص ده هو الحكم الوحيد العادل في نظري لانه بيكون دمر الفتاة تدمير نهائي شعورها بالبراءة والوداعة و النقاء وكل الصفات الجميلة اللي ممكن تتواجد في الانثي تواجهة مع رغبة حيوانية اكيد دمرتها وتحس بقسوة المجتمع وفي الغالب الشخصيات المغتصبة بتميل للانتحار في بعض الاحيان لذا اقل عقوبة علي قتل وتدمير الشخص بهذا الاصرار هو الاعدام 

وان كان البعض يقوم بهذا النوع من الارهاب الجنسي ( في بلدنا المحروسة مصر ) في الاقسام المختلفة والمعتقلات



> 4)) هل توافق على الارتباط بها؟



- علي حسب مش كل الاشخاص يقدروا يرتبطوا بالمغتصبة لاني كل الرومز عندها والقيم بتبقي انقلبت وبتبقي عصيبة الي حد ما وتقلق من الجميع مع الاخر ان مش كان دكتور نفساني او مطلع علي علم النفس بشكل كبيرر مش يفكر في الموضوع ده لانه هيتعب او هيرتبط بيها علي شعور الشفقة بس

- ارتبط بيها لو كنت اعرفها من قبل او علي قصة حب معينة مش من الباب للطاق يعني زي ما بيقولوا



> 5)) واذا وافقت ..فما هى دوافعك؟



- اذا كان السبب السابق فطبعا الحب ده اول حاجة 

والانسانية اننا مش اتخلي عنها في الموضوع ده 

بس بالطبع لازم اكون مؤهل للتعامل معاها واعرف اني فيه كتير امور اتغيرت جواها 



> 6)) واذا لم توافق .. فما هى اسبابك ؟



- انها تكون انسانة مستهترة وتستاهل اللي حصلها


----------



## artamisss (9 يونيو 2006)

ميرسى على الموضوعا ت الشاااااااااااااااائكه جدا  
فى الجون يا  الرائحه الذكيه 
وبالنسبه لنظرة الشباب   هاتلاقى اغلبيه  الشباب يقولوا انا اخد واحده  second hand ليه
 وبالنسبه لاراء مينا هوت  فى جزء كبيييييييييير  انا متفقه معاه فيها  

اما  حتى يا مينا لو البنت دى الولد يعرفها قبل كدة  اؤكدلك  انه لو هو وافق اهله والمجتمع هايرفضوا  كفايه كلمه فضيحه والخوف منها


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (9 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> - هو الموضوع صعب اننا نخوض فيه بسهولة لانه بحسه مليان اشواك بس ها احاول ارد علي قد ما اقدر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*بص يا مينا اولا انا بشكرك على المشاركة..*
*تانيا انا مش موفقاك فى نقطة ان البنت لو مستهترة يبقى تستاهل ..هذا حكم ظالم من وجهة نظرى ..لانه بصرف النظر عن البنت ايه الدافع اللى خللى الشاب يعتدى على فتاة؟؟؟*

*هو ده السؤال .. مينفعش اعمل البنت هى المجرم و المجرم الحقيقى ابرئه ..!!!*

*مهما كانت الفتاة مستهترة او محترمةأو..أو ..ده مش مهم المهم انها فى الاخر ضحية ..*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (9 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ميرسى على الموضوعا ت الشاااااااااااااااائكه جدا
> فى الجون يا الرائحه الذكيه
> وبالنسبه لنظرة الشباب هاتلاقى اغلبيه الشباب يقولوا انا اخد واحده second hand ليه
> وبالنسبه لاراء مينا هوت فى جزء كبيييييييييير انا متفقه معاه فيها
> ...


 
*ميرسى على ردك واهتمامك ..*

*لكن الموضوع هنا منقدرش نقول عليه  second hand لانه مش بارادتها ..هى ماشية فى الشارع ..أو اى شئ و حصل كده..*


*أنا فى انتظار بقية الآراء...:smil7: *​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ميرسى على الموضوعا ت الشاااااااااااااااائكه جدا
> فى الجون يا  الرائحه الذكيه
> وبالنسبه لنظرة الشباب   هاتلاقى اغلبيه  الشباب يقولوا انا اخد واحده  second hand ليه
> وبالنسبه لاراء مينا هوت  فى جزء كبيييييييييير  انا متفقه معاه فيها
> ...



*وهو لازم يفضحها ويقول لاهله يا دودو 

الموضوع عاوز تعامل بحكمة ويكون فيه حب بين الطرفين ده الوحيد اللي هيقدر يساعدهم انهم يطلعوا من الازمة دي*​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يونيو 2006)

*


			
				الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		


بص يا مينا اولا انا بشكرك على المشاركة..
تانيا انا مش موفقاك فى نقطة ان البنت لو مستهترة يبقى تستاهل ..هذا حكم ظالم من وجهة نظرى ..لانه بصرف النظر عن البنت ايه الدافع اللى خللى الشاب يعتدى على فتاة؟؟؟

هو ده السؤال .. مينفعش اعمل البنت هى المجرم و المجرم الحقيقى ابرئه ..!!!

مهما كانت الفتاة مستهترة او محترمةأو..أو ..ده مش مهم المهم انها فى الاخر ضحية ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


ومين قال اننا قولت الولد برئ انا وضحت اني في كلا الحالات لابد من اعدام في ميدان عام 

وانتي مش سائلتي ايه اللي يخلي الولد يعمل كده 

ها اقولك ليه الولد ممكن يعمل كده وفي كل مكان وليه اسبابه 

اولا : في الدول العربية نلاقي اني اكبر نسبة اغتصاب واختطاف بنات في دول الخليج العربي والسعودية بالذات وده بسبب الكبت اللي هما عايشين فيه بالنسبة ليهم المراة عبارة عن خيمة كبيرة متحركة فا ده بيدي نوع من الانواع الرغبة في الاقتحام .

ثانيا : في الدول الاوربية هنقول دي دول متفتحة ليه فيها الظاهرة دي !! وده يرجع لتجربة كل ماهو جديد المواطن الاجنبي كل احتياجاته متوافره بشكل زائد عن الحد لايوجد معوقات او جديد في الحياة يمكن ان يسعي اليه الا ما هو غير مالؤف وطبيعي لذا البعض يلجا لطرق غريبة للاستمتاع بالحياة زي الاغتصاب زي عبادة الشيطان زي تجربة اكل لحوم البشر زي اتباع الاسلام زي الشذوذ الجنسي زي زي حاجات كتير جداا مجرد تجربة لشئ جديد بيعملوه للشعور بالتجديد والهروب من الملل . 

ثالثا : الاغتصاب ممكن ينبع من انسان عنده عقدة نفسية تم اغتصابه من قبل وهو صغير شاف العملية دي من احدي القريبين له اصبح مريض نفسي او تم التنكيل بيه علي يد فتاة فا عاوز ينتقم في اي فتاة في طريقه عن طريق اغتصابها ده بيدله شعور نفسي افضل انه بينتقم من جنس حواء زي ظاهرة القاتل التسلسلي serial killer اللي كانت في التسعينات منتشرة في البلاد الغربية ده مريض نفسي كان مثلا يحدد نوع زي الفتيات الشقراوات او اصحاب العيون الزرقاء ويقوم با اغتصابهم وقتلهم والتمثيل بالجثة انه مريض نفسي ليس اكثر ولكنه من النوع الخطر ويدفعه عقله الباطن لرتكاب هذه الشعور بدون ادراك لمدي وحشيتها .

رابعا : الاغتصاب كنوع من انواع التكنيل الجنسي الشديد و بيلجاوا اليه في الاجهزة الامنية المختلفة وايام الحروب وخلافه للحصول علي المعلومات .

وفي كلا الحالات الاغتصاب شئ بشع جداا ومن يقوم بيه فهو انسان فاقد للادمية ويستحق اعدام في ميدان عام *


----------



## artamisss (10 يونيو 2006)

انا بقولك على اللى اى شاب هايقوله  حتى لو فى حب بين الطرفين  هايفضل  طول عمرة يبص لها على  انها  second hand 
 ومش بعيد مع الزمن  ااهله  يفضلوا يذبوا فيها  ويخلوة  يشعرها  بانه تكرم وتعطف وتنازل  وداااار ىفضيحتها 
يا مينا انت والرائحه الذكيه  مجتمعنا  مجتمع ذكوووووووووورى بالدرجه الاولى  يحااابى دائما  للرجل 
والغلط هايركبه  للبنت   لانننا  لسه ماوصلناش لمرحله  التفكير الناضج  فى المجتمع 
عارفه ابسط حاجه   هايقولوا ايه على البنت   ماهى اللى كانت ماشيه بالطريقه الفلانيه 
وهى اللى ماكنتش لابسه  ايه  و كانت لابسه ايه  وكلام  فااضى  وهايطلعوها غلطانه برضه

لازم  نهيأ اولادنا  وشبابنا  انهم يحافظوا  على نفسهم اولا  ثانيا  يعرفوا  يشوفوا مين المظلوم ومين الظالم 
ماياخدوش  ده فى دة 

وربنا يحافظ علينا


----------



## maarttina (10 يونيو 2006)

> فيه نظرتين الصراحة وبيبقوا سهلين التعرف عليهم
> 
> 1- انها تكون بنت مش محترمة وملابسها وتصرفاتها بتعكس ذلك كده يبقي تستاهل الاغتصاب ولا حتي اشعر بالشفقة تجاهها
> 
> 2- بنت كويسة بس غصب عنها ودي النوعية اللي اتمني لو اعدموا المغتصب في ميدان عام كما يحدث في بعض البلاد لانه بيدمرها تقريبا ويحرق كل رموز البراءة والنقاء بداخلها



بص يا مينا المشكلة انكم بتشوفوا البنت اللي بتحب تلبس اللي علي مزاجها انها مش محترمة مع ان مثلا في بنات بتلبس لبس تقليدي جدا ومش بيبن حاجة من جسمها ومع ذلك بيعملوا اللي انت لا تتخيله 
ليه ماتقلش ان الحل اننا نغير ثقافة النظرة عند الشباب وانه مايحكمش علي البنت من لبسها وشكلها الخارجي 
مش ده موضعنا انا شايفه ان البنت اللي تعرضت لحاجة زي ده سواء كانت اول حالة او تاني حالة هي مظلومة وضحية لمجتمع مكبوت جنسيا وعاطفيا ومش قدامة طريقة يعبر بيها عن الكبت ده 
المشكلة مشكلة مجتمع 
لكن هو السؤال الاهم هو ان الاهم للراجل الشرقي عذرية البنت والا الاهم من كده انه يلاقي انسانه توافقه عقليا واجتماعيا وثقافيا اعتقد اختيار صعب 
ولكن اجابته عند الافاكر الرجعيه هتكون طبعا الاختيار الاول 
اما العقلاء فهيختاروا التاني علي اعتبار ان الموضوع الاول شئ ثانوي وليس اساسي 




> انا بقولك على اللى اى شاب هايقوله حتى لو فى حب بين الطرفين هايفضل طول عمرة يبص لها على انها second hand
> ومش بعيد مع الزمن ااهله يفضلوا يذبوا فيها ويخلوة يشعرها بانه تكرم وتعطف وتنازل وداااار ىفضيحتها


هو انت بتتكلم عن كيس مناديل رايح تشتريه علشان تقول secpnd hand ???
وبعدين ده انسانه اللي حصل فيها ده غصب عنها يعني المصطلح ده ماينفعش يطلق عليها من الاساس 
خلاصة رائي في الموضوع ده ان البنت اللي بيعتدي عليها مالهاش ذنب في ده الذنب ذنب المجتمع اللي عنده كبت وازدواجية في الثقافة مش اكتر من كده 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (10 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> عارفه ابسط حاجه هايقولوا ايه على البنت ماهى اللى كانت ماشيه بالطريقه الفلانيه
> وهى اللى ماكنتش لابسه ايه و كانت لابسه ايه وكلام فااضى وهايطلعوها غلطانه برضه
> 
> صدقونى فى بنات كويسة جدا وبيتعرضوا لكده مش لازم تبقى لابسة او مش لابسة ..
> ...


 

شكرا لمتابعتك​


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (10 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى يا مارتينا على متابعتك وأنا موافقاكى جدا فى رأيك ..*




*وعايزة اعرف اراء الشباب ..هو مفيش غير مينا اللى عنده شجاعة واتكلم ولا ايه ...؟!!*

*ولا البنات اللى هاتتكلم !!  :new4: *

*منتظرة أرائكم*


----------



## artamisss (11 يونيو 2006)

تتقريبا كدة يا  الرائحه ذكيه


----------



## ميريت (12 يونيو 2006)

عجبتني اوي ردود مينا هوت
بس عاوزه اوضح نقطه
احنا ف مجتمع 
الولد بيشوف البنت الي حبت علي انها يوزد
يعني متنفعش 
دي نقطه ومش موضوعنا 
موضوعنا بقا انه يقبل الجواز من بنت مغتصبه او لاء
دي بقا معتقدش انه اي ولد يقبلها 
مش عشان انه مش اول راجل ف حيتها لاء
عشان هي بتبقا شخصيه مش طبيعيه
علم النفس بيقول انه البنت المغتصبه
بتبقا شخصيه مش سويه مش زي قبل كدا بتبقا شخصيه تانيه صعبه المعاشره
علي راي مينا عصبيه جدا ومش عصبيه بس فيها حجات كتير كمان غير العصبيه دي
زي فقدان الشهيه وفقدان القدره ع التركيز ومعايشه الحدث باستمرار
يعني بتبقا شخصيه مزاجيه اوقات طبيعيه جدا واوقات تانيه شخص تاني غريب جدا مش معروف
وشخصيه زي كدا صعب اي حد يقدر يتعايش معاها حتي لو بالحب
دا رايي حبيت بس اقلكم انه حتي الشباب مش هيفكرو ف بنت زي كدا
بالطباع دي لانه الولد لما بيجي يختار
بيختار بنت هتقوم عليها اسره وهتربي اطفاله مش بختار علي اساس عاطفته راحه فين
بيختار المناسب الي يبني بيته مش الي هيهده 
دا رايي معرفش هو صح ولا غلط
بس رايي انه البنت المغطصبه ضحيه صحيح وهتفضل ضحيه طول عمرها
لانها مش هتتغير طبعاها هي هي وهتفضل كدا لانه الصدمه العصبيه دي مش سهله وملهاش علاج حتي لو بالحب
بلاش مثاليه زياده عن اللزوم وتقول ممكن لو حبيت​


----------



## artamisss (12 يونيو 2006)

* كلامك صحيح يا ميرت من  وجهه نظر علم النفس  بس برضه علم النفس بيقولك الانسان اللى  عنده شعور بالرفض لذاته  وحاسس ان الناس كمان بترفضه ممكن ينتحر 
لو المجتمع هنا  تقبل الضحيه على انها ضحيه  يحسسها انها مالهاش ذنب  فى اللى حصل  هايرجعها تدريجيا للاحساس  الطبيعى وانها مش غلطانه 
لكن  طوول مافى  ناس مخها  مقفل  هايفضل فى بنات مغتصبه  وهاتعيش وتموت مجروحه  ويبقى ذنبها فى رقبتنا  علشان مفيش احتواء ليها  من عندنا  كلنا رافضينها  لسبب مالهاش ذنب فيه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 يونيو 2006)

واللهى يا اخت انت بتتكلمى فى موضوع انا
بالتأكيد مبقدرش اواصل تفكيرى وتخيلى للانسانة سواء كانت قريبة منى
او اى انسانة ربنا يبتليها بهذا الأمر
فعلاً أمر بالنسبالى صعب أتصوره واتخيلة في اي انسانة
والحقيقة الاراء هاتتضارب فية ومفيش حد هايقدر يقول راي متكامل ويقدر يعبر بية عن كل احساسية في الموضوع لان الموضوع فعلا صعب ومتشعب جدا
وشكرا ليكي ياالرائحة الذكية انك فتحتي الموضوع دة للمناقشة


----------



## ميريت (12 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> * كلامك صحيح يا ميرت من وجهه نظر علم النفس بس برضه علم النفس بيقولك الانسان اللى عنده شعور بالرفض لذاته وحاسس ان الناس كمان بترفضه ممكن ينتحر *
> *لو المجتمع هنا تقبل الضحيه على انها ضحيه يحسسها انها مالهاش ذنب فى اللى حصل هايرجعها تدريجيا للاحساس الطبيعى وانها مش غلطانه *
> *لكن طوول مافى ناس مخها مقفل هايفضل فى بنات مغتصبه وهاتعيش وتموت مجروحه ويبقى ذنبها فى رقبتنا علشان مفيش احتواء ليها من عندنا كلنا رافضينها لسبب مالهاش ذنب فيه *


 
مش هتبقا طبيعيه يا ديانا
انتي برضه بتتكلمي علي نظره الشفقه للبنت دي وممكن دا يزود المشكله عندها 
انا بقول وجهه نظري انا
انا لو ولد مش هقبل انه ولادي يتربو من بنت عندها صراع نفسي
انا مش هبص لعواطفي هبص لقدام
اضيع جيل كامل الي هما ولادي عشان نظره شفقه لبنت


----------



## ميريت (12 يونيو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> وشكرا ليكي ياالرائحة الذكية انك فتحتي الموضوع دة للمناقشة


 

اسمها ناردين​


----------



## Michael (12 يونيو 2006)

نعم اقبل الزواج بفتاة تعرضت للاغتصاب ولكن...


----------



## artamisss (12 يونيو 2006)

* ايوة  فين بقيه كلام ساعتك يعنى 
لكن وسكت  بتاخد فاصل  موسيقى يعنى ولا ايه 
يا مسهههههههههههل  يارب  ويكمل *


----------



## ميريت (12 يونيو 2006)

ههههههههههههههههه
صحيح فين باقي الكلام


----------



## Michael (12 يونيو 2006)

انا جاوبت وخلاص

وبعدين مش لقيين مواضيع احسن من كدة تفتحوها؟


----------



## artamisss (12 يونيو 2006)

* شكرا  ونورت المحكمه الحقيقه  الواحد مش عارف يقولك ايه  المحكمه هاتطق من كتر النور 
 وبعدين ده منتدى اجتماعى  يعنى بيناقش ا قضايا المجتمع  متوقع  نتكلم عن ايه  عن المونديال مثلا *


----------



## ميريت (12 يونيو 2006)

صح  يا دودو
دا قسم اجتماعي ودا موضوع اجتماعي والمفروض ينطرح


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يونيو 2006)

*انا اسف حاليا الكمبيوتر بتاعي بايظ

لي راجعة طويلة معاكم 

انتظروني*


----------



## artamisss (12 يونيو 2006)

_* ترجع لنا  بالسلامه يا باشا  انشالله 
منتظرينك على نااااااااااااااااااااااااار *_


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (13 يونيو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> عجبتني اوي ردود مينا هوت
> 
> بس عاوزه اوضح نقطه
> احنا ف مجتمع
> ...


 
اوك يا ميريت انا معاكى لكن البنت دى اكيد من حقها انها تعيش وتتجوز وتكمل حياتها ..


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (13 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> * كلامك صحيح يا ميرت من وجهه نظر علم النفس بس برضه علم النفس بيقولك الانسان اللى عنده شعور بالرفض لذاته وحاسس ان الناس كمان بترفضه ممكن ينتحر *
> *لو المجتمع هنا تقبل الضحيه على انها ضحيه يحسسها انها مالهاش ذنب فى اللى حصل هايرجعها تدريجيا للاحساس الطبيعى وانها مش غلطانه *
> *لكن طوول مافى ناس مخها مقفل هايفضل فى بنات مغتصبه وهاتعيش وتموت مجروحه ويبقى ذنبها فى رقبتنا علشان مفيش احتواء ليها من عندنا كلنا رافضينها لسبب مالهاش ذنب فيه *


 
*صحيح*​


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (13 يونيو 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> نعم اقبل الزواج بفتاة تعرضت للاغتصاب ولكن...


 
*شئ جميل*​


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (13 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *انا اسف حاليا الكمبيوتر بتاعي بايظ*
> 
> *لي راجعة طويلة معاكم *
> 
> *انتظروني*


 
*فى انتظارك يا مينا*​


----------



## artamisss (14 يونيو 2006)

* شكرا ليكى  ويارب بقيه الناس اللى فىالمنتدى هنا  يدخلوا يقولوا ارائهم باهتمام شويه *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (14 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> * شكرا ليكى ويارب بقيه الناس اللى فىالمنتدى هنا يدخلوا يقولوا ارائهم باهتمام شويه *


 


*ميرسى على اهتمامك ..*

*وانا بس كنت عايزة اوضح ان البنت المغتصبة لها الحق مثل باقى البنات فى الحياة والزواج *
*وايجاد شريك الحياة المناسب والذى قد ينسيها بعضا من المعاناة النفسية والجسدية التى مرت بها..*

*شكراااااااااا*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *هذا السؤال موجه للشباب ..وأرجو المشاركة من الجميع ...*​
> 
> *هل توافق على الارتباط والزواج بفتاة تعرضت للاغتصاب؟*​
> اريد ان نناقش سويا :​
> ...


 


*+*


*................................*

* ( 1 ) نظرتى للفتاه المغتصبة يجب ان تكون نظره بسيطة وعاديه ويجب الا تشعر بأننى اشفق عليها .. حتى لا تتذكر تلك الماساه كلما ترانى .. فالتعامل مع الفتاه التى تعرضت للاغتصاب يجب ان يكون بحكمه وحرص ... وقولت بحكمه فى البداية لانه من الممكن ان تتعامل بحرص واضح فتلفت انتباه الفتاه فى كل تعاملاتك معها الى تلك الجريمه البشعه التى تعرضت لها .. و بالطبع هى لن تنسى طوال حياتها تلك الماساه بالفعل .. ولكن يجب على قدر المستطاع ان لا تكون انت ايضاً من يذكرها بالامر عندما تراها .. فيجب ان تتحلى بالحكمة فى علاقتك بها .. أياً كانت هذه العلاقة ..فلا تغير من معاملتك معها التى اعتادت عليها فيما مضى *

*..................................*

*( 2 ) بالطبع هى ضحية لاشخاص بلا ضمير اطلاقاً .. بل استطيع القول انه لو كان الاغتصاب سببه ملابسها المثيرة او حتى سوء سلوكها فلا يمكننا ان نتعاطف مع المُغتصب ونقول انها هى التى دفعته لذلك .. كلا بالطبع .. فالاثنان مخطئان .. فلا يجعلنا هذا نختلق مبررات لهؤلاء الذئاب لمجرد انها ترتدى ملابس لا تليق او ما شابه ... فلا توجد مبررات للخطيه .. أياً كانت المغريات او الاسباب *

*.................................*

*( 3 ) احياناً يصل الحكم الى الاعدام عندما يقترن الاغتصاب بالقتل .. او فى بعض الظروف التى حددها القانون .. ولكنى  اتمنى ان تتوحد العقوبة لتكون الاعدام على جرائم الاغتصاب وهتك العرض*

*................................*

*( 4 ) اوافق بلا تردد .....  لكن ...بعد معرفة اسباب الاغتصاب ..والاجابة على هذه الاسئلة *

*1 - هل سبب الاغتصاب هو سلوكها السىء ؟ *
*2 - هل سبب الاغتصاب هو ملابسها المثيره التى تكشف اكثر مما تستر ؟ *
*3 - كم مره تعرضت للاغتصاب ؟ *

*ومن خلال الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة يمكننى معرفة  درجة اخلاقها  *

*............................................*

*( 5 ) دوافعى انها تعرضت لجريمه بشعه ليس لها ذنب فيها .. فأذا كانت هى فى نظر الله له كل المجد ما تزال طاهره وبتول ايضاً .. فماذا ستكون بالنسبة لى ؟!! .. دوافعى ايضاً ان ليس كل فتاه تتعرض للاغتصاب يعزف عن الارتباط بها .. فهذا ايضاً سيؤدى بهن الى مصائب اكبر واعظم .. كالاكتئاب .. والامراض النفسيه ... وربما الانتحار ... فهى تحتاج الى حضن حنون ... تستعيد ثقتها فى نفسها  وفى المجتمع فى دفئه .... تشعر بالامان بين ثناياه *

*.............................................*

*(  6 )ان لم اوافق فبالتأكيد توفر سبب من الاسباب التى ذكرتها فى اجابة السؤال الرابع *


----------



## artamisss (15 يونيو 2006)

* ماعتقدش يا طارق ان  فى شاب ممكن يقبل  الموضوع ده   وحتى لو هو قبل اهله  والمجتمع  اللى هو فيه مش هايقبل  الموضوع محتاج التفكير لابعاااااااااد اكتر  من ضغوط نفسيه ممكن تتعرض ليها البنت  فيما بعد *


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 يونيو 2006)

*


			
				artamisss قال:
			
		


			ماعتقدش يا طارق ان فى شاب ممكن يقبل الموضوع ده وحتى لو هو قبل اهله والمجتمع اللى هو فيه مش هايقبل الموضوع محتاج التفكير لابعاااااااااد اكتر من ضغوط نفسيه ممكن تتعرض ليها البنت فيما بعد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*+*

*نتحدث بالعقل والمنطق ... من الممكن ان تجد فتاه غاية فى الاحترام والاخلاق الجيده .. تعيش بحق مع المسيح .. ولكنها تعرضت للاغتصاب ... تُر ى ما ذنبها الذى جنته ؟!!! ...*

*اختى العزيزه ... *

*اى شاب ناضج يُسّيره مجتمع او اسره ضد مبادىء وتعاليم مقدسة واضحة وصريحه ؟؟... لن اقول انه يمكننى الزواج من زانيه قد تابت .. فانا لا استطيع ذلك .. وقد يستطيع اخر ان يتزوجها .. فلكل انسان قامتة الروحيه ... ولكننا نتحدث عن فتاه لا حول لها ولا قوة ... يشهد الجميع بحسن اخلاقها وعفتها ... هذه تعرضت لاغتيال .. امن العدل والمنطق ان لا يتزوجها شاب لمجرد تقاليد مجتمع خاطئة ... تخالف ما تربى عليه وما استقاه من تعاليم الهيه .... قد لا اجد نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس يؤيد كلامى بحرفيته ... ولكنى اجد حادثه اقوى واعمق من من البحث عن ايه ... حادثه الزانية التى امُسكت فى ذات الفعل ... بالطبع لا ازعم اننى امتلك المقدرة على الصفح كألهنا المسيح له المجد ... فهذه زانية ... وانا كانسان خاطىء .. لا استطيع ان اقول لها ولا انا ادينك ايضاً *

*ولكن تلك الفتاه التى اُغتصبت بدون ارادتها .. ولم تقترف اى ذنب .. او فعلت ما يدعو لاغتصابها .. هل لمجرد انها قد فقدت اعز ما تملكه الفتاه .. لا يلتفت اليها احد ...*

*اختى العزيزه ...*

*اسمحلى لى انا ان اقول لكى ... ان الموضوع ابعد من مجرد فقدان شرف ... فان كان مقياس الشباب فى الفتاه المحترمه المؤدبه هو عفتها فقط .. فستجدى الالاف من فتيات اليوم .. مازلن يحتفظن ببكوريتهن .. ولكنهن فقدن حياءهن .. وقيمهن .. واصبحن يعيشن بلا هدف او مبادىء .. والبقية اسواء .. عندما يرتبط شاب بفتاه من هؤلاء المستهترات .. ويتباهى بعفتها ... ويجد انها لا تصون منزله او حتى تفقه شىء فى الحياة الزوجيه .. بل يجدها مستهتره .. لديها استعداد ادبى ومعنوى للسقوط ..*

*لم  اعترض على الارتباط بفتاه تعرضت للاغتصاب لمجرد حالتها النفسية .. فقد قولت فى مشاركتى السابقة انه من المهم جدا ان لا يكون ارتباطك بها بدافع العطف والشفقه ... ان تكون حريص لامرين .. اولا ان لا تظهر لها انك تشفق عليها وفى نفس الوقت تحوطها بحبك ورعايتك لتشعر بالامان ... وثانيا .. ان تحاول انت ان تكون تصرفاتك معها طبيعيه وتلقائية .. وتنسى تلك الحادثه .. حتى لا يظهر ذلك دون ان تشعر ... *

*اختى العزيزه .... *

*ثقى .... ان فتيات كثيره اليوم فقدن اغلى من شرفهن ........ ربنا يرحمنا * 

*وللحديث بقية *


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 يونيو 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:
			
		

> *لم اعترض على الارتباط بفتاه تعرضت للاغتصاب لمجرد حالتها النفسية .. فقد قولت فى مشاركتى السابقة انه من المهم جدا ان لا يكون ارتباطك بها بدافع العطف والشفقه ... ان تكون حريص لامرين .. اولا ان لا تظهر لها انك تشفق عليها وفى نفس الوقت تحوطها بحبك ورعايتك لتشعر بالامان ... وثانيا .. ان تحاول انت ان تكون تصرفاتك معها طبيعيه وتلقائية .. وتنسى تلك الحادثه .. حتى لا يظهر ذلك دون ان تشعر ... *


 
معلش انا مش عارف ازاى اعدل المشاركة بتاعتى فأسمحولى اوضح الكلام ده هنا ...  انا ما اعترضتش على الارتباط ببنت تعرضت للاغتصاب مش علشان حالتها النفسية .. اكيد لاء طبعا .. لانى بكده هكون ارتبطت بيها بدافع الشفقه والعطف .. وطبعا صعب جدا ان حياة زوجيه كاملة يكون سببها مجرد شفقة او عطف .. او لانى نظرت لحالتها النفسية .. طبعا الحكاية مش كده ابدا  .. انا كل كلامى بالبلدى .. هو انه اذا كانت البنت دى مؤدبه .. ومحترمه .. وبنت ناس .. ولكن شاءت الظروف انها تتعرض للاغتصاب .. فده مش معناه انها تصبح منبوذه علشان حاجة هى مالهاش اى يد فيها ... 

لا احكم على امر ما ... خصوصاً لو كان مصيرى .. بالعادات والتقاليد ... فماذا لو كانت هذه الفتاه مخطوبة ... واُغتصبت ... هل يتركها خطيبها ؟!!!


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (15 يونيو 2006)

*بصراحة رأيك ممتاز جدا ومش لاقية كلام بعد اللى قلته*
*شكرا لك*
*وارجو ان كل الشباب تفكر بالنضج وبالعمق ده*
*مش بس يبصوا على القشور واللى باين من بره وخلاص*


*شكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة*


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 يونيو 2006)

*+*

*الاخت العزيزه الرائحه الذكيه *

*انا برضه بشكرك على الموضوع المهم ده ..*

*صدقينى ....... يمكن فيه حالات كتير بنسمع عنها اختطاف فتيات واغتصابهن ... والبنت ما بترضاش ترجع بيتها او انها تندمج تانى فى المجتمع لانها عارفه انها هتبقى منبوذه والكل هيتعامل معاها كأنها درجة رابعه .. او حتى من غير درجات .... ويمكن ده من ضمن الاسباب اللى بيدفعها لترك مسيحها ومسيحيتها ... وانا مش ببرر تصرفها .. ابدا .. ولكن بوضح اسباب لو اخدنا لبالنا منها كويس جدا ... وغيرنا طريقة تفكيرنا ... صدقينى ... صدقينى .. هتلاقى الامور اتغيرت كتير اوى ... للافضل *

*المشكله .. ان  قاعده عريضة من شباب اليوم اصبح له شروط غريبة جدا لاختيار شريكة حياته ..*
*وكل يوم بسمع عن حاجات غريبة .. ومقاييس غريبه ... فى حين انك ممكن تلاقى بنت رائعه .. ويرفضها شباب اليوم لمجرد قلة جمالها .. او لاى شىء اخر ليس له اهميه ....!!!!*


----------

